# Waiting for Kinder due 3/9



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

We only bred our 2F Cribbage this year so all eggs are in one basket so to speak. Am realizing that adds a lot of pressure to make sure everything goes well. Praying it's not a singleton! Last year she looked like she'd have quads for sure but only gave us 2 & she looks a little smaller even this year. She kidded at 144 days last time so figuring her due week is 3/9.

She's a small girl at 20" yet easily kidded Buck Doe twins last year even though the boy was large. She's a great mom, hardy & spirited with strong parasite resistance, and a decent milker, so am excited to see if the buck improves height & legs. Plus we really need a wether this year to keep the new buck company when he arrives.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s beautiful! I beat her kids will be adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hoping for at least 2! 🤞 She sure is pretty. Do you know how much she weighs approximately? She sure is petite at 20". 

Any pictures of the buck?


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Yeah, she's little even for a Kinder. Her mom is too and had some really nice doelings so we don't count her out  Before pregnancy she was 90lbs.
We retained her doe from last year and she's turning out really nicely so I'm excited to breed that girl to a strong milking line in the fall.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would wait to breed her until late fall .. it’s really hard on the doe to kid and support growing babies more than once a year


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Yeah, she's little even for a Kinder. Her mom is too and had some really nice doelings so we don't count her out  Before pregnancy she was 90lbs.
> We retained her doe from last year and she's turning out really nicely. I'm excited to breed her to a strong milking line in the spring.


I've seen a few different lines that tend to run about 90 lbs. My girls are all right around 100 lbs but they are around 23" at the withers. 


goatblessings said:


> I would wait to breed her until late fall .. it’s really hard on the doe to kid and support growing babies more than once a year


I believe Lilgoatgal is referring to this doe's kid from last year, not the doe this thread is about.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hoping for at least 2! 🤞 She sure is pretty. Do you know how much she weighs approximately? She sure is petite at 20".
> 
> Any pictures of the buck?


Here's the buck. I just have snapshots since it was a driveway breeding. That's a different doe of mine in the photo who is 23.5" so he might be 25-26"... Would be awesome to have black babies!!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I've seen a few different lines that tend to run about 90 lbs. My girls are all right around 100 lbs but they are around 23" at the withers.
> 
> So your girls are a little smaller too. I have a doe that's 23.5" & running around 100lbs. She's still small compared to other Kinders but is my largest atm


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I would wait to breed her until late fall .. it’s really hard on the doe to kid and support growing babies more than once a year


Yes, good point! I did mean her doeling from last year, who will be 17 months when we breed her as a FF  I reworded it to be more clear, thank you.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't wait to see the little ones! I think you might get a black kid with that pairing. I always get at least one black kid when I breed my brown girl to my black buck. 

I notice that your girls seem to be eating chopped up veggies, is that something you do regularly? I've always been interesting in adding vegetables to their diets.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Can't wait to see the little ones! I think you might get a black kid with that pairing. I always get at least one black kid when I breed my brown girl to my black buck.
> 
> I notice that your girls seem to be eating chopped up veggies, is that something you do regularly? I've always been interesting in adding vegetables to their diets.


I sure hope so! All of ours are brown with the black stripe right now & getting a little hard to tell who's who! 
Yep, they get kitchen scraps on top of their chaffehaye and love them. Today's pic is a little embarrassing because we moved the trough to the sunlight & my daughter was feeding so I could get a picture & they dumped it over right as she was filling it. Typically they aren't served their veggies all over the ground! haha!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> All of ours are brown with the black stripe right now & getting a little hard to tell who's who!


It's my favorite pattern but it does get tricky when there's more than a couple of the same pattern. What color kids has she had in the past?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is a cutie!
Good luck with her kidding!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> It's my favorite pattern but it does get tricky when there's more than a couple of the same pattern. What color kids has she had in the past?


Is it really your favorite? Well... do I have some goats for you then! haha! 
Her kids last year were the same color as her, but that sire was brown also so no real surprise.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> She is a cutie!
> Good luck with her kidding!


Thank you!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Is it really your favorite? Well... do I have some goats for you then! haha!
> Her kids last year were the same color as her, but that sire was brown also so no real surprise.


It is! Half my herd is that pattern. I recently learned that it's called Bezoar. All my goats carry recessive black so can throw black kids even though they aren't all black. Are you hoping for boys or girls from her?


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> It is! Half my herd is that pattern. I recently learned that it's called Bezoar. All my goats carry recessive black so can throw black kids even though they aren't all black. Are you hoping for boys or girls from her?


Bezoar! Nice to have a name for it. How did you discover that they throw recessive black? 
I just started following the color thread but haven't read far yet & it's a bit over my head 

I actually need a wether this year and wouldn't mind does at all so am totally open to whatever she has cooking in there. Of course if she has 2 does (one to sell, one to keep) and a buck that would be awesome! But I don't think the belly is big enough.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> How did you discover that they throw recessive black?


I got black kids from all of my does this year bred to my Bezoar buck. Black is the most recessive color so both parents have to either be black or carry black.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> She’s beautiful! I beat her kids will be adorable!


You beat her kids😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Two weeks to go and Cribbage is rounding out nicely. A tiny udder starting to form. I was starting to think there was just a singleton in there but today she looks more like two, whew!
She gave birth at 144 days last time so we may only have 6 days to go but they haven't dropped yet so not looking too close yet to me.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She’s a cutie! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How's she doing? Are we getting close?


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Still has ligaments. Still gladly following us on walks. She even ran a little yesterday. Was hilarious! But making me think she'll hold on to them longer this time around. Last year she gave birth at 144 days and that would be tomorrow. And tomorrow is a big snow storm with expected -6 degrees overnight... so maybe she'll be on time 🤔


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm sure she'll pick the coldest part of the week to give birth!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'm sure she'll pick the coldest part of the week to give birth!


She has to right?! Or all the other goats will make fun of her for going soft... Am pretty sure it's a rule


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It is! Pretty sure it's a requirement to participate in goat society or she may face dishonorable exile for not upholding the doe code.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Exciting times! Thanks for the update. 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

On another note our herd queen, who wasn't bred this year, has been butting and mounting the preggers girl today. I separated them earlier for fighting and put a gentle doeling with Cribbbage for company but now it seems they need to be apart in the day too. They were besties and now it's on! I hope they go back to being friends once the kids arrive and it's not an all out war 🙏


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Well tonight after the snow started she's yawning, stretching, nesting & super affectionate. But she really hasn't dropped much and the ligaments are still there. Udder is still pretty small too. 
Would you be checking her regularly or just once in the wee hours? It's just so cold out there I don't want to be absent for delivery.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Well tonight after the snow started she's yawning, stretching, nesting & super affectionate. But she really hasn't dropped much and the ligaments are still there. Udder is still pretty small too. 
Would you be checking her regularly or just once in the wee hours? It's just so cold out there I don't want to be absent for delivery.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'd check her in two or three hours and then make a decision on getting up again. If no change, get your rest while you can


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'd check her in two or three hours and then make a decision on getting up again. If no change, get your rest while you can


Thanks 😊 Sound advice. It's hard to think clearly when it starts feeling urgent. This storm has had me worried for a week and I'm not usually a worrier.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I get it! I stayed up all night with Red because it was -15 and then she didn't kid until the following evening.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I hope kidding goes well! Your goats are pretty. I love the name Cribbage! That is so cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Any changes overnight? Do we have babies yet?


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Any changes overnight? Do we have babies yet?


No babies yet. Doesn't make midnight trips through the snow feel very worthwhile  but am glad we have some daylight to work with now! She was having contractions and had made a nice nest at the 1am check. Lost ligaments by 4am but was resting with labored breathing. Kids checked her a few mins ago and said she's acting pretty normal so am taking my time to go back out. 
Caught one of the barn cats keeping warm. Guess I had better check the straw in her box...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kitty knows where it is warm.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope she goes during daylight hours for you!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I hope she goes during daylight hours for you!


Me too! We have blowing snow and freezing temps all day until tomorrow morning so there's a good chance, haha!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Perfect kidding weather!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any babies yet?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha that kitty! 😹

Wishing you both an easy kidding!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Any babies yet?


Soon I think! Contractions are regular, babies have dropped. So cold it's painful to stay long even with full gear on & a heat lamp. We're going down in shifts...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Just want to say... I've been doe coded. Last year my girls were like clockwork. One stage right after the next and healthy kids on the ground in a few hours. This year, a day of drama, midnight checks, and then a full stall after the sun comes up. Start again at 10pm, checking all through the night and instead of progress I get the finger. 
Clearly someone has gotten to them.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She's keeping things interesting, that's for sure. Is your weather warming up at all?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww man! That darned code! 😅 I thought for sure you'd have kids by now.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> She's keeping things interesting, that's for sure. Is your weather warming up at all?


It has warmed up to zero


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Heat wave


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Going to throw on some shorts! 🥵😜

Can't let them out so they got to run around in the barn. Preggers is the one on top of the hay. No labor. Not even close at this point. She's mocking me.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Pretty girls! That's too funny that she's up on the bales. She looks like she's enjoying keeping you guessing


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw man. And here I thought I left tge code at home. I think she is the one that chewed the darned corner off. Ugh... sorry man.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty girls. 

I would cover the hay so they don’t jump in it. If they pee or poop in it, it won’t be good.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Pretty girls.
> 
> I would cover the hay so they don’t jump in it. If they pee or poop in it, it won’t be good.


Thanks. 
They don't have access to the stored hay - was just a field trip to let preggy walk around a little. She was just more nimble in that round body than expected


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So... I guess this means we are still on baby watch? 😗


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So... I guess this means we are still on baby watch? 😗


Yeah... I'm sure today's the day. Haha! Want to bet on how many more days I'll be saying that?!
We decided that the big storm barometer change started false labor & kids weren't ready. Now she's nicely bagged up and ligs are gone again, starting to stretch and act like she's having contractions again. Weather is a bit warmer now


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Come on girl! We want babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Is this a ruptured bag? Looks like too much for mucous plug. But no blood tinge. I'm not at the barn. Daughter sent this photo & says it's more yellow than the pic shows.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like either early labor goo or a ruptured bag. I'd say babies will be soon to follow!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree. Babies on the way!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Buckling on the ground


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh yay! Anymore coming?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Congratulations!
What a beautiful little guy!!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Just the one so far. Has been almost an hour. He weighed 6.2lbs after nursing. Front feet a little turned under but is getting around good & nursing. Cribbage passed a placenta. I bumped her once & thought I felt a lump. Second time did not. 
I need a wether this year so am happy


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is so super cute. I LOVE his coloration!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the cute baby


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Do you all go ahead & give the kid a little selenium with weak front legs, or just see if it's better the next day? I've never had this issue before though it seems common enough. 
It's not severe walking on knees, but like he's walking tiptoe. A tad turned under. 

We had a selenium deficiency diagnosed in another dam several months ago & changed up our food/minerals to correct, and I gave this dam a dose a month before kidding just in case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Give selenium.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I gave my doeling that had that issue a dab of selenium once and then a vitamin e and cod liver oil capsule squirted in her mouth daily for three days. Cleared it right up!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I gave my doeling that had that issue a dab of selenium once and then a vitamin e and cod liver oil capsule squirted in her mouth daily for three days. Cleared it right up!


We have that bright orange paste. So just a dab of it? No specific measurement?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It's a pea size amount


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> It's a pea size amount


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

I've given the kid selenium. He spit out most of the first dose so I gave him another the next day, and then vit e capsules. Have been massaging his legs and they're very stiff. I can't straighten them manually. He's still walking wonky at 4 days old. I don't see any improvement. 
He gets around okay but isn't able to be springy or fast like goat kids usually are. Should I continue with vit e? Is it time to splint? Would that even help since they don't straighten out?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Keep doing vitamin e daily and if you can get cod liver oil, that could help too. You can get the human gel caps and squirt one in his mouth every day for two weeks. It can take a while to correct, so give it time.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's a thread I had with the same issue earlier in the year. There's some good info on it: Doeling With Crooked Leg


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Here's a thread I had with the same issue earlier in the year. There's some good info on it: Doeling With Crooked Leg


Okay, thank you  Sounds like it could take longer than I thought. I found some cod liver oil to give him this evening & will continue the Vit E.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

We have had good luck fixing those kinds of leg/ankle issues by giving BoSe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bo-Se works the best.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I've had this happen before. I always give every kid born here Selenium gel on day one.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

I found some Vit A & gave that last night along with additional Vit E. He was much improved this morning


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Glad he is improving!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How is the little guy doing?


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> How is the little guy doing?


He's doing so well... Such a handsome little guy! It did take quite a while for his legs to fully straighten I kept up with the supplements off & on for 2 weeks then just waited. They were fully straight by around 6-7 weeks. He's 9 weeks now...


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm thinking of giving all the does a dose of Selenium gel before breeding. Does anyone do that??


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's a cutie!!

I give my does selenium gel about every four months and try to time it where they get a dose a month before breeding _and_ kidding. My goats do well on that schedule and don't show signs of being selenium deficient (neither do their kids). However, it's perfectly fine to give selenium gel every month. This is especially a good idea if you live in a very selenium deficient area.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a cutie! I give a dose a month out from kidding. We aren't very deficient here so I only need to give one dose a year.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is so handsome! He looks like he has some nice width to his front at least. Supplementing your does with selenium would be a good idea.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

I supplemented the doe 1 month before kidding but it clearly wasn't enough. We get hay from 2 regions that are a bit different in selenium content. I like the idea of dosing every 4 months... that may work well for us


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> He is so handsome! He looks like he has some nice width to his front at least. Supplementing your does with selenium would be a good idea.


I do love his width. He'd be the perfect little man if his dam had a bit more capacity to her udder. She didn't increase as a 2F as much as I had hoped, but she will make great meat kids! He will make a nice wether tho too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww man that width is fantastic! I'd like to see that in all my kids.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow! He's a little tank. Out of curiosity, do you have pictures of his dam's udder?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Ranger1 said:


> We have had good luck fixing those kinds of leg/ankle issues by giving BoSe.


You can only get Bose from a vet, right? We don't have a good goat vet nearby but I may try to get some before next kidding season.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, BoSe is a prescription medication.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep 👍


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Wow! He's a little tank. Out of curiosity, do you have pictures of his dam's udder?


I took these today. 12 hr fill at 2 months post freshening. She's giving 2lb with once a day milking. Would love your input on Kinder milk volumes if you have thoughts. It may be unfair that I don't love her udder since I only have one other to compare her with. She has smallish, angled teats but nice orifices so milking by hand is a little awkward, but not too bad.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I would definitely expect more capacity from her as a 2F. She still may pick up next freshening. How is her foreudder? It looks really nice in the picture but I'm not sure if that's just hair or not. Is her buckling still nursing?

I'm currently 3 months out from freshening and am milking once a day. Serenity had twin boys who are now both weaned and is giving 10 cups a day(about 5 lbs). Red had triplets and still has her doe kid nursing and is giving 6-7 cups a day (about 3 lbs). Brownie had quads and is nursing three does still and giving around 4 cups a day (about 2 lbs).

@MellonFriend are you milking right now?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> @MellonFriend are you milking right now?


Yes I am. I would say it does sound like she is lacking in the milk department. I'm milking one of my does twice a day right now and I'm getting around seven pounds total. My other doe is a little bit more of a producer, but she on withdrawal right now so I have her kids on her 24/7. Both my does are on the second freshening and around four months fresh. My other doe generally averages four pounds or more once a day at two months fresh. I believe I'm on the upper end of kinder milk production though.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I would definitely expect more capacity from her as a 2F. She still may pick up next freshening. How is her foreudder? It looks really nice in the picture but I'm not sure if that's just hair or not. Is her buckling still nursing?
> 
> I'm currently 3 months out from freshening and am milking once a day. Serenity had twin boys who are now both weaned and is giving 10 cups a day(about 5 lbs). Red had triplets and still has her doe kid nursing and is giving 6-7 cups a day (about 3 lbs). Brownie had quads and is nursing three does still and giving around 4 cups a day (about 2 lbs).
> 
> @MellonFriend are you milking right now?


Great info, thanks for sharing! Are they all 2F's? 
Yes, the tank is still nursing  so I expect her to increase again at weaning & closer to 4 months. She's also only 90lbs so pretty small.
Her foreudder is weird. Nicely attached on the sides but a small pocket, or dip, in the front center. I kept a doeling from her last year with nice body improvements, so hoping the sire also improved on that small pocket. Fingers crossed - I've been told conflicting things about success with foreudder improvements.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes I am. I would say it does sound like she is lacking in the milk department. I'm milking one of my does twice a day right now and I'm getting around seven pounds total. My other doe is a little bit more of a producer, but she on withdrawal right now so I have her kids on her 24/7. Both my does are on the second freshening and around four months fresh. My other doe generally averages four pounds or more once a day at two months fresh. I believe I'm on the upper end of kinder milk production though.


Oh yes I remember being a bit envious of the production your girls have.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Great info, thanks for sharing! Are they all 2F's?
> Yes, the tank is still nursing  so I expect her to increase again at weaning & closer to 4 months. She's also only 90lbs so pretty small.
> Her foreudder is weird. Nicely attached on the sides but a small pocket, or dip, in the front center. I kept a doeling from her last year with nice body improvements, so hoping the sire also improved on that small pocket. Fingers crossed - I've been told conflicting things about success with foreudder improvements.


Serenity is on her 5th, Red on her 4th, and Brownie on her 7th.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes I am. I would say it does sound like she is lacking in the milk department. I'm milking one of my does twice a day right now and I'm getting around seven pounds total. My other doe is a little bit more of a producer, but she on withdrawal right now so I have her kids on her 24/7. Both my does are on the second freshening and around four months fresh. My other doe generally averages four pounds or more once a day at two months fresh. I believe I'm on the upper end of kinder milk production though.


Those are some great numbers! Yay!
Yep, I like this dam but she is much more meaty. Seems like her kid here would really serve someone well if they were pushing meat over milk. I should eat him  but I need a wether pal for the new buck coming on board. 
My other doe is a higher producer also. In fact, I'm planning to milk her year round next freshening. See if she'll do 2 years. It was a major effort trying to get her to dry off.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Those are some great numbers! Yay!
> Yep, I like this dam but she is much more meaty. Seems like her kid here would really serve someone well if they were pushing meat over milk. I should eat him  but I need a wether pal for the new buck coming on board.
> My other doe is a higher producer also. In fact, I'm planning to milk her year round next freshening. See if she'll do 2 years. It was a major effort trying to get her to dry off.


I would love to get a doe that has the ability to milk through. I would love to know how that goes for you, so keep us updated! My girls go pretty strong for a few months and then really peter out right when I want to dry them up anyway. But it would be nice to have a doe that wouldn't need to be rebred every year.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Those are some great numbers! Yay!
> Yep, I like this dam but she is much more meaty. Seems like her kid here would really serve someone well if they were pushing meat over milk. I should eat him  but I need a wether pal for the new buck coming on board.
> My other doe is a higher producer also. In fact, I'm planning to milk her year round next freshening. See if she'll do 2 years. It was a major effort trying to get her to dry off.


Wow milking through would be awesome! I would love to even get to 9 months of lactation. Mine dry themselves up before then.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I would love to get a doe that has the ability to milk through. I would love to know how that goes for you, so keep us updated! My girls go pretty strong for a few months and then really peter out right when I want to dry them up anyway. But it would be nice to have a doe that wouldn't need to be rebred every year.


I see the appeal, but it gets sooo cold here. I wasn't up for the challenge last time. The colder it got the more grumpy I was trotting down to the barn in the mornings, lol!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

On the selenium gel. I give my girls selenium every month of pregnancy. Then every other month the rest of the year. I live in a selenium deficit area. And the gel I give is once a month. It works really well for me.


----------

